# Latte & Minnie in Charlottes dress and Paris Erotica



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you Sherri for offering to buy me some of these beautiful outfits from Charlottes Dress ( a designer dog clothes make from Italy ). i still need to snap some pics of my yorkie in the tweed coat w/ the fur but she needs to get brushed first 

its a lot easier for me to get a clearer pic if i snap it outside... i just cant get the lighting as good inside. i was quick cause it was cold



Minnie wanted to go inside



one more shot of Minnie in her designer sweater 



here is my little munchkin in her new Charlottes dress sweater. i know , not a clear pic... i didn't want to bring her outside , so the pics didn't come out that great... 


also, was hard to get her to pose. she wouldn't hold still . here's an action shot


i need to cut off the tag. hehe



just one more of the munchkin 




i got one quick pic of Latte outside. didn't want to keep her out long, i think its around 10 degrees out , maybe 15 . she's in her Paris Erotica hoodie


then , she was very happy to go back inside ! 



and this one i said to the girls NO BARKIES !!! hehe.. when i say that they look out the window. just wanted to get a good sideview pic 


and here is one more of my little angel


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cute! I especially love those colours on Latte. They're both so pretty.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe precious! Those are awesome


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness that third to last picture of Latte is absolutely adorable. I love their new clothes. Very pretty, and warm looking sweaters. Totally cold here today, the kids only got a quick 15 minute walk since it was 30 degrees!!!!! Stay warm!


----------



## DeaconsMom (Jan 12, 2014)

Awe both are so cute !


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww love your girls Elaina!! They are absolutely gorgeous!! And even more with such cute outfits!! That PE hoodie I just too cute!! Thanks for posting pics!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! If they aren't just the cutest. . .in their beautiful new dresses! I love the girls, their dresses and the pics!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwwww the girls look gorgeous in their new clothes! I especially love Latte's new Charlotte dress! It is so feminine and cute.

That PE Dress is my favorite piece Mimi has, it is the cutest dress I've even seen and Latte looks fabulous!! 

Minnie looks beautiful too in ber turtle neck....I gotta check this brand out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Very cute! I especially love those colours on Latte. They're both so pretty.


thanks Krystal ! yes , i agree that the colors of the sweater on Latte are perfect for her . how was the fit of the Charlottes dress faux fur coat you got for Odie?



Huly said:


> Awe precious! Those are awesome


thanks Christie ! 



Jayda said:


> Oh my goodness that third to last picture of Latte is absolutely adorable. I love their new clothes. Very pretty, and warm looking sweaters. Totally cold here today, the kids only got a quick 15 minute walk since it was 30 degrees!!!!! Stay warm!


thanks Lynda. i think that's my favorite pic too . i always seem to get a good pic when she's on the couch laying on her comforter. guess she's the most comfy there so its easier to get a better pic there. Oh, it is very cold here. last time i looked, it was 9 degrees out and i think its getting down to zero tonight :-(. i do keep the house nice and toasty warm though !



DeaconsMom said:


> Awe both are so cute !


thank you so much ! 



Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww love your girls Elaina!! They are absolutely gorgeous!! And even more with such cute outfits!! That PE hoodie I just too cute!! Thanks for posting pics!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks Kathy !! yes, i thought you would like to see the PE hoodie on Latte. i know your going to end up buying some PE sometime soon . hehe . cant wait to see a pic of Lluvia in hers !! 



Angel1210 said:


> OMG! If they aren't just the cutest. . .in their beautiful new dresses! I love the girls, their dresses and the pics!


aww, thank you so much 



Zorana1125 said:


> Awwwww the girls look gorgeous in their new clothes! I especially love Latte's new Charlotte dress! It is so feminine and cute.
> 
> That PE Dress is my favorite piece Mimi has, it is the cutest dress I've even seen and Latte looks fabulous!!
> 
> ...


thanks Zorana ! i am very happy with the Charlottes dress clothing. i got one more item ... its a really pretty purple tweed coat with faux fur collar. i'll get a pic of that one sometime soon too. i want to see that link again that someone ( maybe Krystal ? ) posted awhile back of the Charlottes dress items. Sherri got me a great buy on these !!!
and yes, just like you, i had been admiring this PE hoodie for a long time. then when i saw how gorgeous Mimi looked in hers, i just had to get the one that FF had on sale for Latte


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh I missed the Paris Erotica hoodie! That one is super cute too. The fuzzy coat Odie got for Christmas is a pretty good fit on her! I'll have to take a pic sometime.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Thank you Sherri for offering to buy me some of these beautiful outfits from Charlottes Dress ( a designer dog clothes make from Italy ). i still need to snap some pics of my yorkie in the tweed coat w/ the fur but she needs to get brushed first
> 
> its a lot easier for me to get a clearer pic if i snap it outside... i just cant get the lighting as good inside. i was quick cause it was cold
> 
> ...


So adorable! And their outfits look super warm and soft 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi says "hi twin" to Latte!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Elaine, the girls' new sweaters are gorgeous and wow, these pictures came out good! A couple of those are frame worthy! 

Zorona, Mimi looks precious in her hoodie too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh I missed the Paris Erotica hoodie! That one is super cute too. The fuzzy coat Odie got for Christmas is a pretty good fit on her! I'll have to take a pic sometime.


I love this PE make. expensive though but it was on clearance and an additional discount so, it was only alittle expensive instead of ridiculously expensive . aww, i'd love to see a pic of Odie in her fuzzy coat. no rush though.. hope your feeling a lot better 



Chiluv04 said:


> So adorable! And their outfits look super warm and soft
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you . yes, the sweaters are made of a really nice wool that is super warm and soft. cant read the tag in it too good though, its in Italian. and the hoodie is nice and soft too



Zorana1125 said:


> Mimi says "hi twin" to Latte!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mimi !!! :love5:. you look so gorgeous in your PE hoodie . Latte loves how she has a twin . hehe



MiniGrace said:


> Elaine, the girls' new sweaters are gorgeous and wow, these pictures came out good! A couple of those are frame worthy!


thanks Terri ! its so good to be abe to post pics again. i got motivated to learn cause i just had to post the SS pics. but i really did miss posting pics of the girls . yes, theres one or two pics that i was very happy with.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi adores her twin too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Kathy !! yes, i thought you would like to see the PE hoodie on Latte. i know your going to end up buying some PE sometime soon . hehe . cant wait to see a pic of Lluvia in hers !!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol Yes I will def, end up getting a PE outfit soon!!! Especially seeing gorgeous Latte and Mimi in their adorable matching PE hoodies!! Too cute!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mimi says "hi twin" to Latte!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Mimi looks gorgeous with the PE hoodie too!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Love seeing those two beauties...their new outfits are lovely.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the outfits I found they all look so good on your girls!! I can't wait to see the coat on Peyton!!!!


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

It's amazing how a happy a couple of cute looking chihuahuas in sweaters can cheer someone up!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Aawww, yes they do cheer you up! Love the pics and the beautiful Charlottes dresses. The detail on them is so pretty. Of course your cutie pies are adorable. That Paris Erotica is to die for!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

They look lovely!! I LOVE Latte's tongue picture LOL!! Your girls are so pretty!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

nabi said:


> Love seeing those two beauties...their new outfits are lovely.


thank you . 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I love the outfits I found they all look so good on your girls!! I can't wait to see the coat on Peyton!!!!


Thanks again Sherri ! I am very happy with the Charlottes dresses you found for me . Probably by the end of the week i'll snap some pics of Peyton in the coat . that coat is just gorgeous !



Habbysmama said:


> It's amazing how a happy a couple of cute looking chihuahuas in sweaters can cheer someone up!


your absolutely right !! it is so amazing. the girls do really cheer me up and I love dressing them in cute sweaters and hoodies and they love it too 



debrawade10 said:


> Aawww, yes they do cheer you up! Love the pics and the beautiful Charlottes dresses. The detail on them is so pretty. Of course your cutie pies are adorable. That Paris Erotica is to die for!


thanks Debby ! yes, these Charlottes dresses have such pretty detail on them and the quality is excellent. I wish they sold them here in the US ( for the bargain price I got them for ). and I love this PE make. I just have one other item by PE. its for Minnie and its very cute and nice. its an all in one, she looks like a lamb in it and it keeps her super warm 



Lulajane said:


> They look lovely!! I LOVE Latte's tongue picture LOL!! Your girls are so pretty!


thank you !! LOL. that was a funny pic with Lattes toungue out. I was trying to get a nice pose and she would not hold still at all.


----------

